# Stagehand dies from fall



## ruinexplorer (May 20, 2011)

A rigger fell when installing an outdoor rig at Kansas City's Rockfest. He passed away today.

Here's more info: Stagehand Injured After Falling At Rockfest Stage - Kansas City News Story - KMBC Kansas City

Family Blog: Rockfest Fall Victim Dies - Kansas City News Story - KMBC Kansas City

There's a short discussion over at the Lightnetwork for some additional information, but none the less, it's a tragedy.


----------



## ScottT (May 22, 2011)

From the second link:

> Moncrief fell nearly 40 feet while installing a lighting and sound system at Rockfest last week.



This makes me wonder if he was wearing the proper fall protection...


----------



## MNicolai (May 22, 2011)

The first link said it _appeared_ he had a harness on. Maybe he didn't, but maybe he did and it failed or it wasn't clipped in properly.


----------



## LXPlot (May 22, 2011)

That's just terrible. Rest in peace.


----------



## rochem (May 22, 2011)

MNicolai said:


> The first link said it _appeared_ he had a harness on. Maybe he didn't, but maybe he did and it failed or it wasn't clipped in properly.


 
My first thought was that this incident was related to Petzl's Absorbica lanyard recall. But after looking closer, it seems like the two are unrelated, and just happened to occur within hours of eachother.


----------



## MNicolai (May 22, 2011)

I also thought at first that they were related but the Petzl lanyard accident that happened May 5th involved a rock climber in France.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (May 22, 2011)

MNicolai said:


> The first link said it _appeared_ he had a harness on. Maybe he didn't, but maybe he did and it failed or it wasn't clipped in properly.


From the photos, I think I know the part where he fell. Its possible he unclipped his harness from the vertical life line while transitioning from climbing up the upright and and onto the mother grid.


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 23, 2011)

From the discussion on the Lightnetwork, it was during transition that he fell. Unfortunately there hasn't been a more detailed account released, so it is unknown if he was wearing a double lanyard or if there was some other failure in the fall protection system. Hopefully we will find out more so we can all learn from this tragedy.


----------



## Rob221 (Mar 5, 2012)

Pie4Weebl said:


> From the photos, I think I know the part where he fell. Its possible he unclipped his harness from the vertical life line while transitioning from climbing up the upright and and onto the mother grid.



I figured that there would be more comments on this.....I heard that there was NOT a vertical fall arrest provided by the production. Fall was in transition but not because he unclipped, but because there was nothing to unclip from.


----------

